# Prima Installazione: Ottimizzazioni Disco

## Zievatron

Risolto il problema della tastiera, ho ripreso l'installazione. Ho provato ad usare le istruzioni di ottimizzazione dell'HD suggerite dal manuale ed ho ottenuto dei messaggi che non so come interpretare. Qualcosa non funziona? Ho sbagliato qualcosa?

I messaggi sono:

HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT 	failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting unmarking to 1(on)

HDIO_SET_UNMASKINTR	failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting using_dma  to 1(on)

HDIO_SET_DMA 		     failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting drive read-lookaread to 1(on)

HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT 	failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting readahead = 64 (on)

----------

## Peach

per favore, posteresti un hdparm -I / hdparm -Tt per noi poveri tapini?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT 	failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting unmarking to 1(on)
> 
> HDIO_SET_UNMASKINTR	failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting using_dma  to 1(on)
> 
> HDIO_SET_DMA 		     failed: Inappropriate ioetl for device setting drive read-lookaread to 1(on)
> ...

 

se hai un disco SATA/SATAII e stai usando hdparm per settare DMA/UNMASKING/MOULTICOUNT è tutta fatica sprecata, non puoi modificare tali parametri perchè vengono già settati correttamente dal kernel e restano read-only. lo stesso discorso vale se hai un disco PATA e stai usando la nuova libata.

----------

## Zievatron

Ehm... Sì, è un disco SATAII.

Tutto automaticamente ottimale dunque. Meglio così.   :Wink: 

----------

